# Equivalent de SKYPE LAUNCHER ?



## Xiaolong (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous comment afficher plusieurs comptes SKYPE sous MAC OS ? (l'equivalent PC est SKYPE LAUNCHER).

Ex: pouvoir afficher en meme temps, Skype perso et Skype pro


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2008)

bonjour 
2 commentaires 
1- il y a déjà  un sujet Skype  central unique  ( sensé etre unique et regroupant les demandes)
55 é page:
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-55.html
2- il y a déjà un sujet ( ancien ,avant le developpement du fil central)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-ouvrir-2-comptes-en-meme-temps-158877.html


----------



## Xiaolong (14 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les infos je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil.

Pourtant j'ai parcouru le forum 2 bonne heure avant de creer le post...

J;espere que je vais trouver mon bonheur..

Merci encore


----------



## Xiaolong (14 Novembre 2008)

Oui en effet, j'etais tombe sur ces post..datant de 2004, a l'epoque ou skype est arrive..mais nul de fait mention d'une astuce ou d'un programme equivalent a skype launcher qui marche impect sous pc...

Qqn ?


----------

